# A fridge for Rip



## SENC (Jan 14, 2016)

@ripjack13 - this made me think of you...


http://marshallfridge.com/

(pic added by admin for posterity)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2016)

We nned a new rating icon - one that says WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY COOL!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2016)

I wonder if you could get a Fender fryer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2016)

OH MY GOD THEY HAVE A MOTLEY CRUE MARSHALL FRIDGE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2016)

knobs that go to 11!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm trying to rationalize with Michele that I need this.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm trying to rationalize with Michele that I need this.....


Not need... NEED!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2016)

The motley one.....me NEED!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm trying to rationalize with Michele that I need this.....


try begging, you stand a better chance

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm trying to rationalize with Michele that I need this.....




Make one. You have plenty of time if you just put down the paint brush.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2020)

@Arn213


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 3, 2020)

.......sign me up if the volume goes up to 11 and a wall of them please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2020)

Arn213 said:


> .......sign me up if the volume goes up to 11 and a wall of them please!



Ha! nice...


----------

